# CloverDale Hotdogs



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Can anyone tell me why the cloverdale brand of hot dogs are a salmon/reddish color?????

I like hotdogs but these just dont look right........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

food coloring added

The only hot dogs I eat are Ambassador....and they don't sell them in ND.Have to stock up when I go to MN.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

From Cloverdales website -


> Cloverdale Foods Company has been delivering the finest food products for over 90 years, and will continue to do so for years to come.
> 
> Our trademark meats... hickory smoked franks, bacon, ham, and sausages, along with other quality pork products, have made Cloverdale Foods the choice for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


I would say it is a combination of food coloring and brine for their smoking process.....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

KEN W said:


> The only hot dogs I eat are Ambassador.....


Ken You are a true conossieur of the hotdog, I too go for the ambassadors!! Your makin my mouth sweat thinking about it.. :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ambassador made by who?

Cloverdale does have the best bacon, leanest, taste..........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Madison said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > The only hot dogs I eat are Ambassador.....
> ...


My kids won't touch any other hotdog.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Cloverdale hotdogs freak me out and I simply can't eat them. That red color is downright unnatural. I'm a native Minnesotan, and I still lean toward Schweigert dogs. I still remember watching the Twins at the old Met with a malt cup in one hand and a Schweigert in the other.


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

I buy the Ambassador all beef old fashioned dogs at Sams (Fargo) in a bulk bag...always have them handy for when the mood strikes me.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Ambassador hot dogs for this dude, yes the red Cloverdale just do not cut it.

Cloverdale does make a good thick cut bacon!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Sodium nitrites have a lot to do with it. The old timers call it cure salt. It retards spoiling. Too much is not good for you a link to cancer.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

In addition to sodium nitrate, some hotdog manufacturers also add potassium nitrate to their dogs. That's not good for you either, but for another reason. The old timers call potassium nitrate "salt peter".

By the way, I worked my way through college at a Swift Echrich meat processing plant in MN. We made cold cuts, ranging from turkey breast and turkey salami to the "loafs" (pickle loaf, olive loaf, bbq loaf, etc). I was amazed at the stuff that we used in the cold cut production process. However, anything that we didn't use (I'll let you guess what that was) was shipped to Kansas City to make hot dogs. To this day, I have hard time eating salami or bologna.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Schweigert dogs.


Thats another dam good hotdog!!!

I am originally from MN and seeing a red hot dog just struck me funny....


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Red usually means there are more lips, and less eye lids in the mix. Or it could mean something else.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> In addition to sodium nitrate, some hotdog manufacturers also add potassium nitrate to their dogs. That's not good for you either, but for another reason. The old timers call potassium nitrate "salt peter".
> 
> By the way, I worked my way through college at a Swift Echrich meat processing plant in MN. We made cold cuts, ranging from turkey breast and turkey salami to the "loafs" (pickle loaf, olive loaf, bbq loaf, etc). I was amazed at the stuff that we used in the cold cut production process. However, anything that we didn't use (I'll let you guess what that was) was shipped to Kansas City to make hot dogs. To this day, I have hard time eating salami or bologna.


I know what you are talking about.....I worked at Green Giant in Glencoe as a teenager....I won't eat Cream Style Corn.Also worked at Gedney Pickle in Chaska.....won't eat piclke relish.

Of course it is all cooked so nothing wrong with it.....but after seeing what went in.....no thanks.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Its funny, there is a Nebraska based hot dog company named Fairbury and they make nothing but red hot dogs. It is the only dog sold at all Husker sporting events. And there are many people around the state that wont eat any other hot dog but red Fairbury hot dogs.........they arent my favorite but despite the color they are pretty good. :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Great topic, it's nice to see what you boys like between your buns...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2labs said:


> I buy the Ambassador all beef old fashioned dogs at Sams (Fargo) in a bulk bag...always have them handy for when the mood strikes me.


We also buy the all beef wieners.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Do you know what there made of? Lips and outfitters


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Do you know what there made of? Lips and outfitters


LMAO!!That was pretty funny!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o said:


> Do you know what there made of? Lips and outfitters


Wrong....they taste to good to have outfitters in them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> Do you know what there made of? Lips and outfitters


So when are you going to the Hot Dog factory?? 

Or do they come and get you? :bop:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

L & M Meats in Grand Forks ND, make what is called the BIG DOG hot dog, not much better on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Cloverdale hotdogs and their other products are the only meats I will eat..
Its a great company-Those other hotdogs on the market are dog meat as far as I'm concerned....
Back in the 50's and 60's when I was a kid all our hotdogs were red..not that brown crap.

Cloverdale hotdog is the only one I will eat without heating it up too. :wink: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fossilman said:


> Cloverdale hotdogs and their other products are the only meats I will eat..
> Its a great company-Those other hotdogs on the market are dog meat as far as I'm concerned....
> Back in the 50's and 60's when I was a kid all our hotdogs were red..not that brown crap.
> 
> Cloverdale hotdog is the only one I will eat without heating it up too. :wink: :beer:


That's because they are basically luncheon meat. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o said:


> Do you know what there made of? Lips and outfitters


Great sense of humor you have g/o considering the all beef type are simply both ends of the cow.

I have to tell you something though, I read what you write, then I look at your avatar. They just don't go together. Explain that one to this curious old guy if you don't mind.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, It is a line out of the movie the Great Outdoors they referred to hot dog as being made of lips and a$$holes. I felt on this forum it would probably go over better if we made it outfitters because that's what we all are anyway . Right :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*Plainsman said:*


> ...then I look at your avatar. They just don't go together. Explain that one to this curious old guy if you don't mind.


It's his baby picture!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o I knew what you were getting at, and I get a kick out of people who can joke about themselves. 
If I remember right you don't lease either, so I really don't have a bone to pick with you that I thought I did in the past. I wish you were a millionaire so you were not a guide. Your sense of humor tells me your the kind of person I would like. Like I told you once in a pm I don't want to meet you because I am sure I would like you and have a hard time arguing with you after.
It isn't the guiding, or the outfitting, that bothers me, heck I think I would enjoy it, it's that I think it will ruined hunting by reducing hunter numbers. That in turn will be tough on rural communities, and also endanger the sport to the antihunters. There is strength in numbers you know. I know some will not agree, but to me it is so logical. I have friends that love to hunt, but can just afford the license. I am not in that predicament, but I feel for others than myself.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman,


> look at your avatar. They just don't go together. Explain that one to this curious old guy if you don't mind


Actually it's a picture of Dick Monson Speaking at the NDWF banquet last winter!!!

All bs aside it's a fictitious fellow by the name of Tony Clifton who was created by a comic genius Andy Kaufman. If you don't know about Andy he was something else. A champion at practical jokes, it got so bad no one believed anything he said anymore. When he was diagnosed with cancer at a young age many laughed and said what will he pull next. Even at his funeral some kept waiting for Andy to do something. So maybe its appropriate for me to have him as mine.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

my mouth waters every time I have to see this topic, if dogs are made of lips and @ssholes, well then. I love lips and @********!!!

but we are forgetting about 1 thing schwan dogs mmmmm

and how about them Wranglers with cheese in them!!! Might have to hit up hornbachers today...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Tator said:


> schwan dogs mmmmm
> 
> and how about them Wranglers with cheese in them!!! .


If you want another dang good dog, try the "No Name Hotdogs" brand!! These definatley get honorable mention :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Basically any old fashioned German dog with casing,not those skinless "luncheon meat dogs," is good.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Maddie,

All the better to catch 'dem big pike in the wintertime my boy. Enjoy.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hot dogs are good but for some odd reason I am compelled to eat them sideways. 8)


----------



## Azman (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys from the flat land need help.

The very best hot dogs come from Milwaukee. Usinger's is the name. Any one of their many varieties will do. Don't know if they still offer their "Olympic" dogs but, if they do, I'll bet there aren't many that can eat two.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well to get more on the subject of dogs

how about the DOME DOGG!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## b_grover (Jun 2, 2006)

J.D.

I had a good college friend who was from near Fairbury. She made me experienced the vivid red Fairbury Dog at a HS basketball game. Rather good, once you got past the red. 
Went to K-State and we tailgated for lack of better food options. The hotdogs there?? Never. You couldn't pay me enough! 
My friends and I are looking for a TG this fall. I may hit Fairbury just for the dogs...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Tator said:


> how about the DOME DOGG!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm


More like a giant Fun dog (you know the .99cent package of 12)

But for some reason they're good when your at the dome...


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I worked at Cloverdale while going to college. It is a combination of food coloring and seasonings in the hot dogs with skins. The skinless are the brownish colored ones with a very thin casing. FYI---The only thing I eat from Cloverdale is Bacon. After working there for awhile...the rest gags me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

nomrcy said:


> After working there for awhile...the rest gags me.


I could say that for every restaruant and bar I ever worked at....makes ya wonder about why we all eat out.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me anymore,on what I eat.............That Army crap I ate got me to eat anything....Like it was said,if it tastes good why complain-snakes,lizards,birds and certain animals do taste good,tell someone what it is they are eating,"they gag" (funny) why gag,if its good eat it...... :beer:


----------

